# Yao Set to Return October 5th



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> Assuming his rehab goes as planned, Houston Rockets center Yao Ming will get his first chance to test out his surgically-repaired foot for the first time at State Farm Arena.
> 
> The Rockets and Rio Grande Valley Vipers announced Wednesday that the Rockets are scheduled to play their first exhibition for next season against the Orlando Magic on Oct. 5 in Hidalgo.
> 
> ...


http://www.themonitor.com/sports/hidalgo-36300-yao-court.html


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Man, I miss the giant on the floor.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Ugh thats too long but take all the time you need Yao


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I didn't think it was even possible to forget about a 7'6" Chinese monster, seems I did.


----------

